# Energy-Race Ettlingen



## doppelhac (30. September 2005)

Hallo Ihr da,

habe gerade von diesem Event in Ettlingen gelesen (http://www.energy-race.de).


Wer fährt denn da so mit; würde mich mal interessieren, ob da auch ein
paar Mädels fahre (habe keine Lust da alleine am Start zu stehen   

Gruss


----------



## scalie (30. September 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir auch schon überlegt in Ettlingen mitzufahren, liegt ja so gut wie vor der Haustür. Da das Rennen zum ersten Mal stattfindet, kann man leider noch nicht viel dazu sagen.
Aber wenn du dann auch mitmachst, dann wären wir ja zumindest schon mal zwei Mädels   
Kannst ja nochmals hören lassen, ob du dabei bist.

Grüße
Heike

www.maagonline.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2005)

hi mädels
lust aufn team? schaut mal bei lokal-foren bei "odenwald..." da ist schon ein team von über 12 leuten, und es wäre cool wenns noch mehr wären
das legändere "Team Falschfahrer"  
also, steigt ein!
pbrigens am SO geht ne runde "vorbereitungs-tour"

bis denne, gruss, killuah1


----------



## doppelhac (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi Killuah1,

vielen Dank für die Team-Einladung, aber ich glaube mein Sponsor hätte
etwas dagegen, wenn ich mich nicht unter seinem Namen melden würde   

Seid Ihr eigentlich ein reines Männerteam?
Kaum zu glauben, dass es im Odenwald keine bikenden Mädels gibt, oder   

Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Gruss und schön trainieren,

bis in 2 Wochen!!!


----------



## Micro767 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo doddelhac,

wir "Team Falschfahrer" sind eigentlich nur Leute die sich hier im Forum gefunden haben.

Natürlich auch Teil-Gruppen die sich schon länger kennen und zusammen biken.

Treffen, Touren usw. läuft meist alles hier im Forum ab.

Und natürlich sind wir kein reiner Männerclub und freuen uns über jedes Mädel das bikend durch das Leben fährt ! 

   

PS noch Ettlingen kommt en Mädel mit, nur ob wir sie auch zum Mitfahren überreden können ? Eine Anmeldung hat sie schon !


----------



## doppelhac (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi Micro767,
ist es für das Mädel das 1. Mal   ?

Dann richte ihr bitte aus, früher oder später muss man da durch und es tut bestimmt nicht weh.

Also man sieht´s sich dann am Samstag (wenn es nicht gerade Katzen hagelt)
bei der 30 km Strecke, oder?   

Gruss


----------



## Südpfalzbiker (6. Oktober 2005)

Hier noch ein zusätzliches Info:
Die größte Radgruppe die vertreten ist, wird mit einem Sonderpreis prämiert.... 

Gruß
Südpfalzbiker


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2005)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micro767,
> ist es für das Mädel das 1. Mal   ?
> 
> Dann richte ihr bitte aus, früher oder später muss man da durch und es tut bestimmt nicht weh.
> ...



Hallo doppelhac,

du ich glaube nicht das es das erste Rennen für Tania ist aber ich weiß bis heute nicht ob sie wirklich startet oder nur mit ihrem Mann mitkommt ! Da leiste ich immer noch überredungs Arbeit !


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich mach mit!
Werde die Challange fahren.
Kann man sich irgendwo anschließen?
Wer will mit mir die Challange-Strecke dieses Wochenende fahren, - nur mal so zum antesten?


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2005)

was ist das für ein sonderpreis für das größte team?


----------



## Nadine_24 (6. Oktober 2005)

Was für ein Hickhack.

Also gut Menne ich fahr auch mit. Ich werds nachher wieder bereuen *anmeinhinterndenkt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2005)

Welcher Preis das ist wissen wir nicht !

Aber hier im Forum bzw. vom Forum aus haben sich viele unter "Team Falschfahrer" angemeldet !

Zu finden hier im Lokalen Odenwald Forum   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185621

Und mitmachen / fahren das bei uns jeder der möchte !


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2005)

*Ist es erlaubt mit einem Anhänger (Burley solo) mitzufahren?*
Ich würde gerne meinen Sohn dabeihaben. Ist bestimmt total lustig wenn man mit dem Anhänger und einem versabbertem und verschütteltem Kind ins Ziel kommt   

Die Strecke ist ca. 1km Luftlienie von meiner Wohnung entfernt. Ich werde mal versuchen mit dem Hänger die Strecke abzufahren, einen single-trail kannd er ja wohl kaum mitfahren.

Doppelte Startgebühr würde ich natürlich in kauf nehmen  

*Gibts noch andere Teams?*
Soweit ich das gesehen habe, kommt ihr ja alle aus dem Odenwald? - naja egal. Habe eben gedacht das ich ein lokales Team unterstützen kann. Ich werde mich als "Team Falschfahrer" anmelden, wenn sich nix lokales findet.


----------



## drivingghost (6. Oktober 2005)

Na das wäre doch mal ein Hingucker. 
Neulich bei einer Tour ist uns auch eine Gruppe Mountainbiker begegnet die einen nicht gerade einfachen singletrail runterkamen, einer der biker hatte einen Kinderanhänger hinten dran, Kind war drin. So ein Anhänger mit nur einem Rad hinten, dafür mit dt-swiss dämpfer. Also ein downhillhänger???  (;

Ich bin zwar kein Mädchen, dafür fahre ich aber wie eines. Komme ich dadurch automatisch in die Frauenwertung? Oder darf ich nach dem Rennen dann zumindest bei den Frauen duschen...


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2005)

Also das mit dem duschen in der Frauen-Nasszelle ist ein toller gedanke *kopfeinzieh* *G*

Meine Frau wird ja auch mitfahren, die würd aber ganz schön doof guggen wenn ich plötzlich da drin auftauche hihi.

Hast du am Samstag vormittag auch lust die Strecke "anzutesten"?


----------



## drivingghost (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich darf Samstags die Schulbank drücken, am Renntag wird vermutlich einfach geschwänzt wenn nichts sehr wichtiges auf dem Plan steht. 
Die Strecke fahre ich dann vor dem Rennen ab, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## lord.flame (6. Oktober 2005)

heyho Wook!

Dann lass aber deinen kleinen Sohn auch ne Kamera halten! Sieht sicher lustig aus.

Ich bin auch Mädchenfahrer, ist rosa Trikot okay? Mit Ausschnitt...   

Oh Mann, da darf man ja dann in nächster Zeit garnicht vor die eigene Haustür zum Radeln gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2005)

Hey lord.flame,

würd dich gern mal im rosa trickot und rüschchenrock sehen  :kotz:

Extrem-Freerider mit diesem Trickot und Integralhelm:


----------



## Nadine_24 (6. Oktober 2005)

*malwookieeinsvordenlatzhaut* 


Wehe ich erwische dich in der Damendusche.... *Nudelholzauspackt* Komm heute na heim doooo


----------



## doppelhac (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallole,
ich bin mal wieder am nixblicken   

Ist die Strecke jetzt am Wochenende schon ausgeschildert     oder seid ihr alle so ortskundig, dass ihr nur 
aufgrund der Streckenbeschreibung wisst,  wo´s lang geht, häää?

Hey Nadine24,

fährst Du auch die 30 km?

Achja und bring mir auch ein Nudelholz mit, dann können wir zusammen die
Dusche verteidigen!!!  

Gruss


----------



## Closertogod (6. Oktober 2005)

Da ich ja jetzt echt Hoffnung habe das ich mein Neues Bike noch vor Ettlingen bekomme werde ich wohl die 30km mitfahren. Alleine um das neue Material Gassi zu fahren. 

Die Anhängernummer muss ich sehen. Könnte dein "Kleiner" nicht noch etwas "Verpflegung" in seinem Vehikel mitnehmen? Dann fahr ich die Strecke hinter dir her *grins*


----------



## Nadine_24 (6. Oktober 2005)

*@doppelhac:*
Ja, ich bin hier so Ortskundig das ich die Strecke kenne. ist luftlinie ca nen kilometer entfernt oder so.

*@Closertogod:*
Willst du am Samstag früh mitfahren? wir wollen die strecke austesten.


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2005)

also leutz, wenn ihr auch teil am stärksten team haben wollt, dann mal schleunigst unter "Team Falschfahrer" anmelden, nähere infos HIER 
also, unterstützt uns, egal ob 10, 20, oder 30 km. jeder ist eingeladen...   auch die weiblichen radfahrer   

cya im anderem forum, auch wenn nicht odenwald radler

greez, killuah1


----------



## Nadine_24 (7. Oktober 2005)

Huhu,

die letzte Antwort von mir war von Wookie! Hmpf, er vergisst doch immer wieder sich anzumelden hier. Kommt davon wenn man den gleichen Schleptop benutzt    

@doppelhac
Ok, das Nudelholz wird eingepackt.
Ich weis noch nicht ob ich die 30 km fahren werde. Hab ja erst ne Schwangerschaft hinter mir und mit der Kondition ist es noch nicht so dolle   Wenn ich an frühere Zeiten denke *düs* Naja, ich hoffe, ich bin bald wieder soweit..... *fleissig trainieren wird*

LG

Nadine


----------



## lord.flame (7. Oktober 2005)

@wook: Wehe du lässt die Nudelholzaktion zu! Deine Strafe kannst du dir ja im Nachhinein abholen. Und die Aktion mit Kleinem was mitgeben hört sich auch gut an. Passt noch ein Bierkasten daneben rein?   

Achso, wg. dem Trikot: das hat zu wenig Ausschnitt. Da sieht man meine schöne Hühnerbrust ja gar nicht.

So, vielleicht kommen noch zwei Leute aus meiner Klasse mit. Und wegen ortskundigkeit muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Den Weg kann man nicht verfehlen.


----------



## Nadine_24 (7. Oktober 2005)

Hehe, der Wookie kommt garnit soweit, dass er dem Nudelholz entfliehen könnte    Approppos Tütü. Ich hätte da noch eins für dich    
Bierkasten passt da nicht rein.... da sind schon die Windeln und anderes Equipment drinne.... Ätsch... wie wärs wenn du dir noch ein Hänger hinten dran schnallst... Dann haben wir Gleichstand.... und ich bin vielleicht auch mal a bissi schneller wie ihr....


----------



## lord.flame (7. Oktober 2005)

wahrscheinlich bist du mit Hänger schneller als ich - neben mir kann man herlaufen...   

Nee, dann muss ich mir das Bier halt bis ins Ziel aufsparen.

Zudem habe ich garnicht gesagt, dass Wookie entkommen müsste - es geht nur darum, dass du die anderen Mädels nicht ausrüstest. Wie du deinen Mann disziplinierst ist deine Sache   .

Sorry Wook, aber meinst du ich stell mich gegen eine Frau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (7. Oktober 2005)

NEE NEEE NEEEE, Ist schon Okkeeeee

also kein Bier, keine nakten Frauen, - Der absolute Zölibat, oder wie des heißt

Morgen 8:45 Uhr Albgau Ettlingen (Eingang Hallenbad) - Da gehts zur Tourenerkundung der Energy-Race Strecke. Wer dabei sein will einfach da sein.


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> NEE NEEE NEEEE, Ist schon Okkeeeee
> 
> also kein Bier, keine nakten Frauen, - Der absolute Zölibat, oder wie des heißt
> 
> Morgen 8:45 Uhr Albgau Ettlingen (Eingang Hallenbad) - Da gehts zur Tourenerkundung der Energy-Race Strecke. Wer dabei sein will einfach da sein.



Und heute abend nen kleinen Bericht hier posten !    Danke !


----------



## wookie (7. Oktober 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Und heute abend nen kleinen Bericht hier posten !    Danke !



Warum heute abend, wir fahren doch morgen früh...


----------



## Closertogod (7. Oktober 2005)

Würde ich gerne aber ich muss passen da ich nicht 100%ig weiss ob morgen überhgaupt mein neues Bike kommt. Wenn ich eins da hätte wäre ich dabei. Doch leider heisst es für mich warten auf mein Canyon.

Viel Spass und Greetz




			
				Nadine_24 schrieb:
			
		

> *@doppelhac:*
> Ja, ich bin hier so Ortskundig das ich die Strecke kenne. ist luftlinie ca nen kilometer entfernt oder so.
> 
> *@Closertogod:*
> Willst du am Samstag früh mitfahren? wir wollen die strecke austesten.


----------



## doppelhac (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,  haalloo, haallooo!!!!!!!

Schon zurück von Eurer Streckenerkundigungstour, oder habt Ihr Euch heute 
früh im Nebel verirrt?    

Wie ist denn die Strecke so???

Na, ich guck halt heute abend (nacht???) nochmal hier vorbei;
muss jetzt (leider    ) zu einem 60sten Geburtstag.

Einen schönen sonnigen Tag noch!!!

Gruss Michaela


----------



## drivingghost (8. Oktober 2005)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> ...muss jetzt (leider    ) zu einem 60sten Geburtstag....
> Gruss Michaela



Zu Deinem?

*duck*


----------



## doppelhac (9. Oktober 2005)

@drivingghost

Ts, ts, ts....., das ist nun der Dank, wenn man sich mit kleinen Äuglein zu so später Stunde noch vor den Bildschirm quält.

KOMM DU MIR AM SAMSTAG UNTER DIE AUGEN  ::   
(... dann werde ich Dir beweisen, dass ich in der Blüte meines Lebens stehe      

Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett; vielleicht habe ich ja nur schlecht geträumt....


----------



## drivingghost (9. Oktober 2005)

Hast Du nicht. 

Darf ich mich freuen oder sollte ich erzittern vor Angst, wenn Du Deinen Beweis antrittst?


----------



## doppelhac (9. Oktober 2005)

He,

war das etwa ne ernsthafte Frage? 

Natürlich ZITTERN VOR ANGST!!!

... oder hast Du schon das Nudelholz vergessen?     

Ich werde nachher aber zur Sicherheit noch ne Runde trainieren gehen,
damit ich im Notfall vor Dir flüchten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Closertogod (9. Oktober 2005)

Und wie ist die Strecke? Bin echt mal gespannt und leider kam gestern mein neues Rad nicht insofern war leider wirklich nichts mit Erkundung.


----------



## drivingghost (9. Oktober 2005)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> He,
> 
> war das etwa ne ernsthafte Frage?
> 
> ...



Ich dachte das Nudelholz gilt für alle ausser für mich!?!
Ja, trainiere fleissig, rette Deine Ehre indem Du es schaffst, die 30 km zu finishen. 
Und flüchten vor mir? Braucht niemand, ich bin ein ganz lieber Bub.


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Oktober 2005)

Closertogod schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist die Strecke?




erst gehts hoch und dann wieder runter.... eigentlich nix besonderes, muss man nicht vorher gesehen haben, etwas trails, so 100m vor dem ziel.... rest ist breiter forstweg

die abfahrt ist mal wieder ein highspeed- forstweg mit schotter und schlamm     ich hasse diese dinger!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. Oktober 2005)

na; ich glaub ich fahr da auch mit...  

...obwohl die strecke ja langweilig klingt. 
ramin - auch dabei?


â¬: ha, und nach dem cc-rennen gehts auf den slalom und dann ins hallenbad. das ist doch edel!


----------



## lord.flame (10. Oktober 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> na; ich glaub ich fahr da auch mit...
> 
> ...obwohl die strecke ja langweilig klingt.
> ramin - auch dabei?
> ...


schau mal  auf die Zeiten; ich hatte ähnliches vor, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich die dreißig Kilometer innerhalb von zwei Stunden schaffe. Daher gehts für mich wohl direkt ins Bad.


----------



## Closertogod (11. Oktober 2005)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein den morgen soll endlich mein neues Rad da sein. Dann wird nochmal kräftig gefahren um das Ding etwas abzustimmen ud mich dran zu gewöhnen und dann kommt Ettlingen.

Da es ja für ein grosses Team auch einen Spezialpreis gibt kann sich ja jemand melden wenn er noch einen Fahrer braucht dann würde ich mich unterordnen.

Greetz
CTG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin ja dabei.
Freue mich schon total auf den freien Eintritt ins Schwimmbad und evtl. Sauna (gemischt ??!! *G*), welcher ja in der Startgebühr enthalten ist.

Bin die Strecke am Samstag zu 80% und am Sonntag zu 100% abgefahren. Das hat sogar mit einem Hänger gut geklappt - ohne Probleme.


----------



## lord.flame (11. Oktober 2005)

Warst du echt noch nicht in der Ettlinger Sauna? Klar ist die gemischt! Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob du überhaupt Zugang bekommst!


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2005)

@col. kurtz
du bleibst schön daheim! dann sehen wir wenigstens net ganz so blaß aus. sonst bekommt ramin ja noch den koller wenn er wieder net erster wird 
*duck*


@hädbänger
kennst du die strecke? bin grad am grübeln ob ich die racing ralph runtermachen soll oder nicht. braucht man traktion oder geht es auch mit den ralphs?


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2005)

strecke > harmlos. ich kenne ralf nicht, hab aber nur schlechtes über den  gehört... selber werde ich mit meinen halb abgefahrenen explorer supersonic antreten, auf dem ht. reicht vollkommmen. bergab etwas schlamm, aber keine scharfen kurven, man wird nur dreckig.

werden wir uns am rennen endlich mal kennen lernen (und am so bei der katzenbuckl- tour?) wie erkenne ich dich? ich werde zu 99% so aussehen wie bild links!


----------



## drivingghost (13. Oktober 2005)

@ Kurtz: Ja, auch dabei. 
@ Fisch: Wer besser ist als ich fährt vor mir. Hab ich kein Problem mit. Ausser er fährt Crossrad.
@ Hädbänger: Mich erkennt man daran dass ich irgendwo im Gebüsch hänge. Oder schaust in meine Galerie in "Flott unterwegs". So in etwa werde ich auftauchen.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hädbänger: Mich erkennt man daran dass ich irgendwo im Gebüsch hänge. Oder schaust in meine Galerie in "Flott unterwegs". So in etwa werde ich auftauchen.



hast du auch n bild, wo man dich von hinten sieht? anders werde ich dich wohl beim rennen nicht wahrnehmen.....  
aber das trikot kommt mir bekannt vor, werde dich wohl schon erkennen... habs vielleicht selber an, sollen ja 20° werden


----------



## drivingghost (13. Oktober 2005)

Na das wär fein wenn es warm wird, von Schlammrennen habe ich gerade die Schnauze voll.
Und übrigens: Ich bin langsamer als die Meisten hier meinen!!


----------



## Levty (14. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und übrigens: Ich bin langsamer als die Meisten hier meinen!!



musst du das in jedem thread posten? das klaubt die eh kein mensch, aber diesen satz könnteste in deine signatur einschreiben!

so leutz, morgen gehts los! Team FF bestet aus wievielen mitgliedern? ich hab jetz den überblick total verloren, nja.
auf den 30km wird man bolzen können, wird sicherlich lustig, freu mich schon 

greez, killuah1


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2005)

Na wenn jeder schreibt ich würde vorne rausschiessen. Das Beste wird sein man mischt das Hochstapeln aller Anderen mit meinem Tiefstapeln, nimmt den Mittelwert und wird dann nicht ganz falsch liegen. 
Ich bin vor allem mal auf die Gesichter zu all den Namen gespannt. Auch wenn ich mir die Namen eh nicht merken kann, so viele wie es mittlerweile sind. 
Dann heißt es nun also Daumen drücken für schönes Wetter...


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde zu 99% so aussehen wie bild links!



Das heißt Du fährst dann von rechts nach links mit offenem Mund? Oder ist das fehlende Prozent der Mund. Willst Du den auch mal schließen (;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt Du fährst dann von rechts nach links mit offenem Mund? Oder ist das fehlende Prozent der Mund. Willst Du den auch mal schließen (;



machst du dich etwa über mich lustig? na warte, morgen wird dir schon noch das lachen vergehen! etwas mehr respekt vor dem alter!  

und mund auf hab ich nur, wenn ich hinten an dich ranfahre und LINKS! LINKS! brülle!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Oktober 2005)

na jungs; dann bis nachher!

ps: ihr habt glück. hab ne relativ kurze nacht gehabt...


----------



## wookie (15. Oktober 2005)

Wollte gerade meine bikes fitt machen, haben beide platte. Murphy's Law! Su ein ******!

naja, werd hoffentlich noch jemand auftreiben mit einem Schlauch *G*
Kein Bares mehr im Haus, - STartgeld?!?! - oh mein gooot. Heecktiiiiik


----------



## lord.flame (15. Oktober 2005)

Hehe, ja, so kanns gehen - ging ja trotzdem noch alles gut.

Und der große, große lord ("ist doch eine leichte Stre...") ging als fast letzter ins Ziel.    Hurray... Kommt davon wenn man das Maul so aufreißt. Fürs nächste Mal weiß ichs dann...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Oktober 2005)

oh mann. was ein rennen/tag...

und ich werde mir in zukunft merken, dass
- man von bruchsal nach ettlingen fast 90min brauchen kann
- transponder eine gute sache sind, wenn man das feld von hinten aufrollen muss
- ein erster platz ak nicht unbedingt zum erhalt von irgendwelchen händedrücken/geschenken/urkunden/pokalen berechtigt...


----------



## drivingghost (15. Oktober 2005)

Na dafür hattest Du ein schönes Erlebnis in der Röhrenrutsche (;

Wo wir gerade bei Wasser und Duschen sind: Wo waren die schönen Frauen aus dem Forum die mir den Weg in die Damendusche zeigen wollten? 

@Hädbänger: Ich mache mich nicht über Dich alten Greis lustig, das ist nicht meine Art. Beim nächsten Mal nimmst Du am besten noch Krücken mit, mit denen kannst Du dich dann am Berg nach oben drücken wenn die Beine nicht mehr so wollen.....

edit: @ dominik-deluxe: Krass! Ohne Trinken das Rennen so top zu beenden. Glückwunsch. 
Auch an Kurtz. Und natürlich alle Anderen die das Ziel erreicht haben.


----------



## drivingghost (15. Oktober 2005)

Ach ja, das Team mit den meisen Startern war das Team FALSCHFAHRER!
Als Preis gab es Gutscheine für freien Eintritt in das Hallenbad in Ettlingen inclusive Saunabenutzung. 

Habe hier jetzt noch drei oder vier von diesen Gutscheinen rumliegen. Wer aus dem Team so ein Ding noch nicht hat weil er die Veranstaltung zu früh verlassen hat, aber unbedingt diesen Lappen haben weill weil er bald nach Ettlingen zum Baden will, der schickt mir bitte einen Frankierten Rückumschlag, da stecke ich dann so einen Gutschein rein. Meine Anschrift gibt es per pm. 
Kann allerdings dauern bis ich abschicke, bin ab Dienstag für ca 2 Wochen in "Urlaub"


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @Hädbänger: Ich mache mich nicht über Dich alten Greis lustig, das ist nicht meine Art. Beim nächsten Mal nimmst Du am besten noch Krücken mit, mit denen kannst Du dich dann am Berg nach oben drücken wenn die Beine nicht mehr so wollen.....



  komm du erst mal in mein alter! du hast ja vorne noch nicht mal ne "3" stehen! so jung und naiv und schon so grosse töne spucken! darfst du eigentlich schon auto fahren?

die krücken werde ich morgen mitnehmen und du kannst schon mal raten, was ich damit machen werde! du wirst die schon zu spüren bekommen!


----------



## mspf (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung, ob und wann bzw. wo es Ergbnislisten vom Rennen gibt. Auf der Webseite kann man sich ja nur die Urkunde ausdrucken. Ich wüsste ja schon gern wer alles dabei war und wer gewonnen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe auch noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## doppelhac (16. Oktober 2005)

Hey Ihr

...Jungs, seid froh, dass Ihr welche seid und keine Mädels, denn jenewelche muss man ja bei der Siegerehrung nicht 
berücksichtigen     

Ich dachte gestern, die spinnen doch die Ettlinger, da wird man 2. in seiner AK, wartet fast 2 Stunden auf diese 
sch....-Siegerehrung, nur um dann das zu hören     

Bei späterem Nachfragen, was das soll, hiess es dann ganz lapidar, wir rechneten ja nicht mit soo einer großen Resonanz, 
sondern nur mit ca. 100 Startern. Halloooooo????!!!! Ja und, selbst wenn von 100 Startern 10 weiblich sind, haben die doch
auch ein Recht auf Anerkennung Ihrer Leistung, oder    

Davon abgesehen hieß es in der Ausschreibung: Die zeitschnellsten Fahrer-/Fahrerinnen 
der jeweiligen AK (also Hauptklasse, Sen. 1 und Sen. 2) werden geehrt, was im schlechtesten Falle hieß, 
zumindest der Sieger der jeweiligen AK. Fakt ist aber dass noch nicht einmal alle Sieger der AK´s (sowohl männlich als 
auch weiblich) bei der Siegerehrung aufgerufen wurden.

Die kurzfristig aufgetriebenen Gutscheine für 2 Damen hätten die sich auch sonst wohin schieben können    

Übrigens war man spätestens um 14.00 Uhr über die große Teilnehmerzahl im Bilde und hätte bis zur Siegerehrung um 
17.30 Uhr noch locker ein paar Sachpreise auftreiben können oder
zumindest eine Urkunde ausdrucken und 10,00 Euro in einen Umschlag stecken, als sich solche Blöse zu geben..

Es geht ja gar nicht darum, groß Sachpreise abzustauben (mit den meisten kann man zu 80 % eh nix anfangen), sondern 
einfach darum, dass die Leistung überhaupt gewürdigt wird.

Schade, bis zur Siegerehrung fand ich die Veranstaltung eigentlich als recht gelungen.

So, wer´s jetzt noch nicht gemerkt hat.
Ich bin sauer     

Grüßle Michaela

P.S. Meint Ihr, die bekommen es wenigstens noch auf die Reihe die                  Ergebnislisten zu veröffentlichen???


----------



## wookie (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin mir sicher das die es gewürdigt haben.
Habe für die 10 keine Preise erwartet, sondern nur viel viel Spaß.

Ich wurde mit entspanntem schwimmen, ner heißen Dusche und meinem lieblings-Bier vom Vogelbräu entlohnt! (Dank @ lord.flame pappa)   

Die Zeitmessung war sowieso für die Katz, da der Start für alle ein Zeitpunkt war. dh.: Wenn man nicht vorne stand, und nicht gut im drengeln war, hatte man pech gehabt.

Für das nächste mal sollten die sich einfach merken, wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit, der soll sehn was übrig bleibt.

Man konnte sich schon lange zuvor im Internet anmelden, es wäre nie so voll geworden, wären sie konsequent geblieben.

Liebes Ettlingen, weiter so! Das nächste rennen (angeblich nach Bad-Herrenalb) wird bestimmt spitze und ich bin wieder dabei!


----------



## drivingghost (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe auch einmal eine schöne Meckermail an Ettlingen geschrieben. Auf dass es im nächsen Jahr besser wird. 

Im Schwimmbad war es ganz lustig, bis auf den Augenblick als mir in der Rhrenrutsche irgend so ein Depp mit Schwung ins Kreuz getreten hat. 
Danke Kai, tut noch immer weh! Das wirst Du noch bitter bereuen.

@doppelhac: Glückwunsch zum 2.  Aber Du bist ein Mädel, wieso erwartest Du einen Pokal? Den bekommen nur die Jungs (;
*duck*


----------



## doppelhac (16. Oktober 2005)

@drivingghost

Du schon wieder     

Wer will denn einen Pokal????
Das wäre ja nur einer mehr, den mein Mann abstauben muss     

Übrigens, habe ich doch glatt das Nudelholz umsonst mitgeschleppt, habe Dich
leider nicht gesehen; auf welchem Platz bist Du denn gelandet?

Grüßle


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Oktober 2005)

und noch bitte einen sonderpreis für 2!!! platten an der letzten  abfahrt:







@ col. kurtz: für die kurze nacht hast du ganz schön abgeräumt..... aber mir ist deine lebenseinstellung sehr sympatisch : drink + drive! *grins*  und jetzt weiss ich, woher dein nickname kommt.... kurze nächte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeitmessung war sowieso für die Katz, da der Start für alle ein Zeitpunkt war. dh.: Wenn man nicht vorne stand, und nicht gut im drengeln war, hatte man pech gehabt.
> 
> Für das nächste mal sollten die sich einfach merken, wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit, der soll sehn was übrig bleibt.



ha! das sagst du! ich wär megamäßig am ***** gewesen ohne die transponder-zeitmessung...(um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen: ich bin ungefähr 5min vor dem -vorverlegten- start in ettlingen angekommen. dann mit der zeitmessung verhandelt und "contre la montre" auf die strecke gegangen...fand ich schon sehr edel, dass die mich noch reingenommen haben!!)


@doppelhac: genau meine meinung. das mit der siegerehrung geht absolut garnet! hab gedacht ich hör net recht...(die einzelnen altersklassen auslassen geht graade noch für die premiere; aber das nicht mal in geschlechter aufzuteilen....  )
meckermail in deinem wortlaut is auch schon rausgegangen. angesichts der tatsache, dass sich deren budget um angeblich 400% ausgedehnt hat sollte ja da schon fast was im nachhinein rausspringen...
hab auch noch reingeschrieben, dass zu wenige posten auf der strecke waren(besonders bei der einen "abschüssigen 90°-schotter-kurve mit bäumen längs dahinter". der abräumer wenn man die strecke nicht kennt und im renntempo ankommt...)und eine verpflegungsstelle(im ziel?)in ordnung gewesen wäre...


@hädbänger: das warn doch nur radler!  hab ja auch gedacht, dass ich was zu feiern hätte...
und mein nickname kommt von "colonel walter e. kurtz"(sprich köörts) aus "apocalypse now". alles klar?...


----------



## bluemuc (17. Oktober 2005)

beim lesen des threads:          

scheint lustig gewesen zu sein. respekt allen finishern!


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2005)

@doppelhac: War nicht abgemacht dass alle Kerle ausser mir eins mit dem Nudelholz kriegen?  Ich habe recht wenig Leute getroffen mit denen ich auch mal ein Wort gewechselt habe, komisch.
Ich bin 5. AK bzw 12. gesamt.


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2005)

Ergebnisse sind online. Leider nur die Gesamtwertung, nicht die einzelnen Alters- und Männlein-/Weibleinklassen  ):


----------



## scalie (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Ergebnisse nach AK gibts unter http://www.hucke-timing.de  

Fand das Rennen eigentlich recht gut. Aber dann ging es mir wie Michaela,
nach langem Warten auf die Siegerehrung, konnte ich es kaum glauben was die Orga da erzählte.   
Aber ich hoffe mal die lernen noch aus diesem Fehler und machen es dann nächstes Jahr besser.   

Grüße an alle die dabei waren 




www.maagonline.de


----------



## doppelhac (17. Oktober 2005)

Hey,

da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht alleine am meckern bin.

Ich habe übrigens meine Meckermail direkt an die Frau Oberbürgermeisterin
geschickt (so von Frau zu Frau     ), bin mal gespannt, ob da ein
feedback kommt.

@drivingghost
Ach, war das so abgemacht (war wohl ne einseitige Willenserklärung, oder).
Na ja, ich habe ja auch ein Herz und hätte es bestimmt nicht gewagt, Dir
eine überzubraten     
Gratulation auch zu Deiner Platzierung     

Grüßle


----------



## drivingghost (17. Oktober 2005)

An die Wildbadener, die zwei: Danke für den Link.
An die mit den zwei HAC´s: Wusste ich es doch, insgeheim liebst Du mich doch (;


----------



## Giant_Team (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

und schon sind die Ergebnislisten da. Der Mecker Ansturm hat geholfen.  
Mit den Mädels war schon ne Sauerei, das sie keine Siegerehrung bekommen haben. Vor der Siegerehrung stand die Siegerin der Challenge neben mir, sie konnte es auch nicht fassen. Na wenigstens haben die Siegerinnen noch einen Gutschein bekommen. Ach übrigends, in den Pokalen war nix drinnen kann ich euch sagen, das Preisgeld haben die wohl in die Saugute Band investiert.


----------



## lord.flame (17. Oktober 2005)

weiha - da fahr ich bei einem Spassrennen mit und dann wird auch noch von den zweiten erwartet, dass sie etwas bekommen. Ehrlich gesagt, wenns nächstes Jahr ein paar weniger Starter sind, habe ich nichts dagegen, dann brauch ich mich nicht sooft überholen lassen   . 

Jetzt im Ernst - hätte es gescheite Preise geben müssen, hätte ich ohne Lizenz nicht mitfahren dürfen. Das war ein SPASSrennen keine Laufradschau mit rasierten Männerbeinen...


----------



## Busti (20. Oktober 2005)

da hatte ich ja als erstes mädel bei der challenge-runde noch richtig glück: immerhin gab´s für mich nen 25 euro-gutschein vom ortsansässigen  radladen.ist mir auch lieber wie ein staubfangender pokal!
fand´s aber echt panne, daß wir mädels so vernachlässigt wurden.denke auch, daß doch eigentlich genug zeit gewesen wäre, für alle was zu organisieren. 
hab dem veranstalter auch ne beschwerde-mail geschickt- kam aber nur allgemeines schreiben zurück.
denke nächstes mal wird´s besser. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (21. Oktober 2005)

Wem sagst Du das, mit einem Gutschein hätte ich auch mehr anfangen können. Auf einem Pokal läßt sich so schlecht fahren.  Den Gutschein kann man immer sinnvoll umsetzen.
Ich geh dann mal ........putzen


----------



## Busti (22. Oktober 2005)

du solltest vielleicht im zuge der gleichberechtigungsklagen auch einen beschwerdebrief schreiben; daß du nämlich wie die (1.) mädels auch bares möchtest    nachdem die sich das nächste mal bestimmt anstrengen werden, um nicht nochmal in peinlichkeiten zu geraten, hast du vielleicht chancen. vorausgesetzt du bist wieder so gut !!! und dabei ??!!


----------



## Giant_Team (22. Oktober 2005)

Habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen, gleich am Mo. einen Beschwerdebrief an den Veranstalter zu schreiben. Hundert andere hatten wohl die gleich Idee.   
Zurück kam ne Standardantwort.


----------



## Busti (22. Oktober 2005)

ging mir genauso.
vielleicht bekomme ich dieser tage einen der veranstalter hier in ettlingen unter die hände  .........


----------



## Giant_Team (22. Oktober 2005)

Die nächste Beschwerde mail kann ich auch schon wieder absenden.
Wollte eigentlich morgen in Riedlingen den Engel Cup fahrn. Laut hompage ist eine Anmeldung bis Sa. Abend möglich. Na ja, wollte mich dann gestern anmelden, und  - das kann ja nicht wahr sein "Keine Anmeldung mehr möglich"   
Die haben die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt, somit wird´s morgen auch schwer einen Startplatz zu bekommen. Und 150km durch die Gegend fahren um dann zuzuschauen -nein danke.
Somit war Ettlingen mein letztes Rennen.    Ab jetzt geht´s etwas gemütlicher weiter. Noch ein paar Touren und fahren und zusätzlich wieder die Laufschuhe rausholen.


----------



## Busti (23. Oktober 2005)

nimm´s positiv und als zeichen, daß du in wettkampfpause gehen sollst   
doppelhac und ich sehen´s genauso und schalten auch gerade einen gang zurück, um neu aufgetankt, motiviert und erholt in die neue saison zu starten. 
was hast du denn außer teilnahme in ettlingen   geplant für 2006 ?


----------



## Giant_Team (23. Oktober 2005)

Na ja habe den So. auch ohne Rennen überlebt, gerade so   . War gerade ne Std. laufen.
Programm f. 2006:

- fahre meistens ab April/Mai einige RTF´s und diverse Straßenmarathons mit um mir Kondition zu holen.
MTB:
- Münsingen Frühjahrsmarathon
- adidas german bike masters (Frammersbach, Bad Wildbad, Neustadt, Trochtelfingen/Münsingen)
- Seiffen -  Erzgebirgsbikemarathon (für alle dies nicht wissen, Seiffen liegt im      Ossiland   )
- Furtwangen - Schwarzwald Bike Marathon
- Köngen/bei Stuttgart ein 3Std. Rennen /evtl. auch als Team falls ich nen       guten Partner/-in finde
- dann natürlich Ettlingen
- und zum guten Schluss, wenn ich mich rechtzeitig anmelde den Engel Cup

Bei den MTB Marathons fahre ich immer die Langdistanz. Je mehr Höhenmeter es hochgeht, desto besser ist es. Deshalb hat es mich auch gewundert, das ich beim dem Sprint in Ettlingen so gut war. Der Berg hätte noch etwas länger sein können.

Und wie schaut´s denn 2006 bei dir so aus, was hast du so alles geplant?

Ab welchem Punkt im Rennen hat sich den bei euch Mädels entschieden wies ausgeht? Bei uns war´s so Ende der 2. Runde.


----------



## Busti (23. Oktober 2005)

war heut auch laufen. so ganz ohne geht´s halt doch nicht.

bei mir sieht´s ähnlich aus. auch ein paar rtfs im frühjahr.
kirchzarten
wildbad
furtwangen
dolomiti
evtl sbm
st. wendel
?????

will eigentlich 2006 gerne trans-alp fahren.
letztes jahr war ich zum trans-schwarzwald gemeldet; wurde ja ganz kurzfristig abgesagt. mal abwarten.

außerdem möchte ich noch ein paar rr-marathons fahren. triberg, ötztal....

bin eigentlich auch immer auf den langstrecken anzutreffen- war deshalb in ettlingen ebenso erstaunt, daß keine schneller war.

die ersten mädels hab ich gleich am ersten berg überholt, hatte aber keine ahnung, wer noch vor mir lag. die 2. frau habe ich als solche gar nicht erkannt   glaube ich bin ende der 2. runde das letzte mal an ihr (ihm) vorbei.

fährst du nicht im ausland?


----------



## Porthos (12. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch einmal eine schöne Meckermail an Ettlingen geschrieben. Auf dass es im nächsen Jahr besser wird.
> *duck*



Hi,

und was wird dieses Jahr? Habe gehört der MTB Club KA will sich da ins Spiel bringen? Gibt es da was neues... auf der Webseite von Ettlingen nämlich nicht.

Gruß
Portos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (12. Juli 2006)

Als Teilnehmer von 2005 habe ich Mitte Juni 06 unten angehängte Mail bekommen. Mehr weiss ich auch nicht und zudem ist der 1. Juli vorbei und die Webseite immer noch die alte. Also abwarten...




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> endlich ist es soweitder Termin für das 2. Moutainbike-Energy-Race in
> Ettlingen steht fest. Nach dem großen Erfolg im letzten Jahr findet das
> ...


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Juli 2006)

hust, hust, wischt erst mal den staub von dem altem fred, bitte! 

hey, ettlingen war letztes jahr mein saison-ABSCHLUSS und meine saison 06 hat noch nich mal richtig angefangen! also macht mal langsam. 

oder will sich schon jemand intensiv auf die äusserst brutale langstrecke von sage und schreibe 30!!!!km  vorbereiten?


----------



## Giant_Team (12. Juli 2006)

Nee, wir freuen uns schon alle wieder auf die ersten 200m nach dem Start, wo 400 Biker versuchen, auf nem 2m breiten Weg a Plätzle zu finden.  
Also letztes Jahr war ich nur im Gestrüpp unterwegs.    
Und nicht vergessen, ihr müßt eure Runden selber mitzählen. Wer nicht bis 3 zählen kann, kann sich´s Startgeld sparen.


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Ich hab eh noch ne Rechnung offen mit der Strecke. Bei der dritten Runde hab ich mir zwei, ZWEI, Durchschläge auf ein Mal geholt  Schaff nur ich 

Naja, das mim Trail am Anfang war echt sinnlos. Das nächste mal fahr ich die DH Strecke  !


----------



## Porthos (13. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> oder will sich schon jemand intensiv auf die äusserst brutale langstrecke von sage und schreibe 30!!!!km  vorbereiten?



Klar... und zwar mental (Klinsmanns Psychotrainer sind schon gebucht)... schließlich gibt es auch Anfänger - uih jetzt habe ich mich geoutet  
Ich glaube, ich fange bei 20km an!

Und lass auch die Plätze auf dem Treppchen galant für Euch übrig!

Porthos


----------



## wookie (31. Juli 2006)

langsam stinkts mir.
ich bin ein fauler mountainbiker, welcher sich nur online registrieren will, weil ihm alles andere zu viel ist.

auf http://www.energy-race.de ist immernoch der inhalt von 2005 zu sehen.

mal guggen was ettlingen dazu sagt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> In Ihrer Email im Juni haben Sie versprochen, dass eine Registrierung fÃ¼r die Teilnamhme am Energy-Race bereits ab dem 1. Juli 2006 mÃ¶glich ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (2. August 2006)

ALAAARRRRM!!!

*Die Homepage für das Energy-Race 2006 in Ettlingen ist online:*



> Sehr geehrter Herr *******,
> 
> ab sofort ist die Homepage www.energy-race.de freigeschaltet - Sie finden
> dort alle Informationen über das MTB Energy Race am Samstag, 07. Oktober
> ...



Auf Gehts!


----------



## Levty (3. August 2006)

Yeah. Weiß jemand ob man DH *UND* CC fahren kann? Könnten die das bitte mal so einrichten?
Ich würde sagen, das beste zum Schluss, also zuerst 30km abbolzen und dann die DH runter. Dann wäre ich überglücklich!


----------

